# Philadelphia/KOP get together 6/26/04 Fox & the Hound



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

Fox and Hound Pub & Grille - King of Prussia 
160 N. Gulph Rd., Suite 211 
King of Prussia, PA 19406 
Phone: (610) 962-0922 
Its on the Mall property. 
During the hours of 12-6 we'll have an area get together. This is better than in Philly because 202 and 422 and the turnpike all empty out in King of Prussia. And the city can be a bear on a Saturday. They also sell stogies and have food and MANY TV's. The lineup that afternoon is

Golf 
The Booz Allen Classic

Baseball 
Phillies/Boston 
Mets/Yankees 
thats a Baseball lineup!!!

NHL draft

Wimbledon

So I look forward to meeting a few of you for some smokes and conversation.

Shane 
[email protected]


----------

